# thanksgiving day



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

as a child we had a tradition of hunting on t-day morning but as we got older with families of our own we got away from it so this spring we got a new member of our family a choc lab tank so out we went just me and him and boom in 1 hour we got our limit of pheasants not bad for 9 mon old


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

nice work on the birds....and very nice pup!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

I love that picture.....he looks so proud! lol


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice post and hopefully a new tradition.


----------

